# Northern California Rise From the Ashes Meet 2012!! June-July



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*UPDATE: WE HAVE DECIDED ON THE DATE - SATURDAY, JUNE 30TH!*



Okay, I think its finally time to just buck down and organize a meet for Norcal DIY members. We have been embarassingly absent interms of meets compared to our fellow members down in Socal...the last time we all got together was what...3 years ago!??! meanwhile they do meets every few weeks 

So I am thinking we should start the process of ironing out a date and location.

for date, i think it has to be a saturday, there are too many people with things to do, including me (shopping and laundry) to do it on a sunday. For me, I am available after June 10th, when i come back from vacation.

so the date options are: 

June 16, 23, 30

or July 7, 14, 21

For me, i would much prefer June because i plan to try and organize another SQ comp in SJ in july, so doing a meeting a few weeks in advance would be a good thing for people.


As for location, I would like to find a place where we can easily have repeated meets in the future, much like they do in socal. Here are some thoughts from me, but feel free to suggest your own. If you own a business with a good sized parking lot, that might be ideal...

1. Alameda Naval Base - we had our last meet there, its wide open, tons of parking, beautiful view of the city, and almost always cool in the summer. the bad is a lack of bathrooms, a relative far drive for southbay folks, and no immediate food in the area...although i do known of many great places in alameda itself to grab a bite.

2. A public park somewhere that is central to most people, like mountain view area, etc. though we may not be able to blast music very loud at a place like this.

3. MVP arena in San Jose, where we have been hosting sound comps last year, including the regional finals. I am friends with the owner and i am sure for a small fee, we can use their lot to do whatever we want...i would say if we each come up with 5 bucks, i can talk him into having us there...big lot, bathroom right there, and anyone who want to go and take batting practice just walk right on in  the downside is that we do have to pay a lil.

*REMEMBER: YOU DO NOT NEED TO HAVE A SYSTEM IN YOUR CAR TO COME AND HANG OUT AND HAVE FUN!!!* Infact, this would be a great way for people to listen to multiple systems and in helping to design their own. 

so....when you respond...put this down:

Name:

Vehicle: (link to build thread if you have one)

Vote for the your prefered TOP THREE dates but also put down any dates that would NOT work for you here.

Ideas for location or preference of one of the previously mentioned locations:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Name: Bing

Vehicle: 2005 Subaru Legacy GT Wagon:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...40722-abbreviated-install-log-my-own-car.html

Dates that WON't work for me: None 

Locations: The three I listed above but open to suggestions


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Great idea Bing!

Name: Bret PPI-ART COLLECTOR

Vehicle: 97 Chevrolet Suburban

An abbreviated install log of my own car 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...burban-old-school-contemporary-build-log.html

Dates that won't work for me:First week in June-Daughter's Graduation. Weekends around July 4th-Friends coming from Phoenix

Locations: Wherever you want is fine with me.
I've always loved the green belt in the Marina district on the water's edge next to Fort Mason if we're going onto the Penninsula. Plenty of free parking with an amazing view.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

Name: Jeff

Vehicle: 2003 Honda CR-V

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-wideband-ms8-sq-install-2003-honda-cr-v.html

Dates that WON't work for me: None although I'm dependent on my daughters soccer schedule 

Locations: I like MVP because there are no issues with noise. It's right off the freeway and has all of the necessary amenities.


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

Jesse

04 Acura TSX 

No log yet.... (Alpine. Mosconi. Massive. Image Dynamics. JL Audio.)

Any date works for me... 

Mvp is my first pick... Alameda is my second pick... 

I was thinking a potluck/bbq ... I can cook something up and/or bring something already made..


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow. Been a long time. We need to flush out all the OGs to catch up. 

Name: Shin John

Vehicle: 2011 Honda Pilot LX:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...s-2011-honda-pilot-sq-install-mucho-pics.html

Dates that WON't work for me: Not sure, will try to make any of the dates.

Locations: I vote for somewhere on the peninsula or a bit more south, and with food, bathrooms, etc. Prefer not to pay, so a park or shopping center lot would be my preference.... I know it's not easy finding a good place though.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Names: Kimo
Vehicle: unkown
Location: MVP, love this location.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Name: Nick

Vehicle: 1996 Chrysler Cirrus

Date and where to meet: No clue and I'm down for whenever


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

a friend of mine with a shop down in morgan Hill has offered his location for us...the question is, is it too far south for the north bay people to drive?

i would say if we are doing food, MVP is the best place, but again, i think paying 5 bucks per person to them to allow us to use the facility, nice and safe and central in SJ, isnt a bad thing...especially for YOU shinjohn! :0


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Bing, 
You are right! SoCal boys are always gettin together. I have a pretty good sized lot and it's kinda empty on the weekends and available. There is food in many varieties all around us as well, and my restroom is available. Let me know when you guys want to hang out! You all are more than welcome anytime, I just need a heads up. I have an RTA on hand for guys who want to see where they can make improvements.
I spoke with Kimo this morning and we are planning a judges clinic on May 25th. We need a larger pool of judges so we can have more events, so anyone interested contact Kimo for all the details. Fred Lynch will be the trainer and we will have a few reference cars on hand as well. 
Cheers!
Vinny


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

godfathr said:


> Bing,
> You are right! SoCal boys are always gettin together. I have a pretty good sized lot and it's kinda empty on the weekends and available. There is food in many varieties all around us as well, and my restroom is available. Let me know when you guys want to hang out! You all are more than welcome anytime, I just need a heads up. I have an RTA on hand for guys who want to see where they can make improvements.
> I spoke with Kimo this morning and we are planning a judges clinic on May 25th. We need a larger pool of judges so we can have more events, so anyone interested contact Kimo for all the details. Fred Lynch will be the trainer and we will have a few reference cars on hand as well.
> Cheers!
> Vinny


I have it down as May 26th.....


----------



## bitperfect (Oct 1, 2010)

David

Vehicle: 03 G35 coupe 

Dates: The June dates work for me.

Location: I am new to the area, but access to food/restroom is preferred.

Thanks Bing! this will be an excellent way to meet people and listen to some great cars.


----------



## ib2ez2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Derrick

Vehicle: 11 Accord coupe (no system yet) 

Dates: Any date works

Location: Open

Looking forward to this, to meet new ppl and listen to some great systems.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Chris

1998 Dodge Neon R/T

Under tear down and reconstruction, build log here.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/99147-98-dodge-neon-build-first-timer-sq.html

Preferably not around the 4th of July. 

Anywheres fine, MVP would be good (bathrooms, food)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

godfathr said:


> Bing,
> You are right! SoCal boys are always gettin together. I have a pretty good sized lot and it's kinda empty on the weekends and available. There is food in many varieties all around us as well, and my restroom is available. Let me know when you guys want to hang out! You all are more than welcome anytime, I just need a heads up. I have an RTA on hand for guys who want to see where they can make improvements.
> I spoke with Kimo this morning and we are planning a judges clinic on May 25th. We need a larger pool of judges so we can have more events, so anyone interested contact Kimo for all the details. Fred Lynch will be the trainer and we will have a few reference cars on hand as well.
> Cheers!
> Vinny


hey Vince, yeah i thought about your place, but its a hike for most of the bay area folks hehe, plus its gonna be hella hot out there in june  i am thinkin someone within 30 mins to an hour for most people


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so the important question is, is everyone okay with paying a lil cash to have it at MVP? since we paid 10 bucks a person before for having our comps there, i think $5 is a fair amount.?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I usually pitch in at JT's meets, (and drive 7 hours total), i think paying a little for a good venue is ok.


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

Name Bill

Car Scion XB

No Build Log At This Time

Any Locations Is a two hr plus drive for me!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

USDMBB said:


> Name Bill
> 
> Car Scion XB
> 
> ...


Bring some Red Tail from the brewery with you. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if we got a lot of people driving from far away...what you say we all go out to a nice bbq dinner after the meet?

I usually dont eat much at these meets hehehe but its up to you if you wanna do a potluck style there or eat afterwards 

b


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

hmmm, maybe I'll drive up and hang out, if the date and work stuff can work out. 

anyone interested in great america day before or after?


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> so the important question is, is everyone okay with paying a lil cash to have it at MVP? since we paid 10 bucks a person before for having our comps there, i think $5 is a fair amount.?



Count me in.....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> hmmm, maybe I'll drive up and hang out, if the date and work stuff can work out.
> 
> anyone interested in great america day before or after?


that'd be great JT 

i dont do amusement parks though lol


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

It was great to finally meet you in person Bing. Your installs look awesome.

Thanks for putting together a meet. It'll give me a chance to hear a few other systems so I can get closer to knowing what I want.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> hmmm, maybe I'll drive up and hang out, if the date and work stuff can work out.
> 
> anyone interested in great america day before or after?


It would be great to meet you.
I'm a big fan of your work. 

Bing, 
BBQ sounds perfect but where you going to get good bbq in the bay? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It would be great to meet you.
> I'm a big fan of your work.
> 
> Bing,
> ...


either Henry's World Famous Hi-life or Smoking Pig...both excellent 

okay, so lets get a date decided by this weekend, right now, it seems June 16 is the front runner.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> either Henry's World Famous Hi-life or Smoking Pig...both excellent
> 
> okay, so lets get a date decided by this weekend, right now, it seems June 16 is the front runner.


I know I can't make it those first 2 weekends. But just making sure...do the others know you can vote for all the days you can make it and just not one? maybe some of the others that are one the 16th, can make it other days too, but just thought they could vote for one?


----------



## bitperfect (Oct 1, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> I know I can't make it those first 2 weekends. But just making sure...do the others know you can vote for all the days you can make it and just not one? maybe some of the others that are one the 16th, can make it other days too, but just thought they could vote for one?


Yes. I only voted for one date. I will include all the days I can make it. Also I don't mind paying $5.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Haven’t voted, as I don’t know what my schedule will be. I’d like to make it up to a NorCal event though. I’ll be coming from CenCal, just like TooStubbornToFail. Once the date is set, I’ll determine whether I can make it or not. Oh, and…

Dustin

Scion xB
'04 xB Build


----------



## jw408 (Apr 29, 2012)

July dates work better for me.

$5 is fine.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

okay, it sounds like either *June 16th or the 30th *are the front runners, and i myself prefer june as well. 

so why dont we do this.

*reply if you CANNOT MAKE THOSE DATES! LIST WHICH DATE YOU CANNOT MAKE.*

in the end, we will have to make it work for the most number of people. i will take special consideration for those who are coming from far such as socal or central cal or all the way up near tahoe. 

so the other people who are fine with those two dates, just remain quite until we iron out the exact date and then get to work on the location.

my personal preferences is for the 30th, it gives me a lil more time to catch my breath after this big project, but 16th work for me as well 

Bing


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> I know I can't make it those first 2 weekends. But just making sure...do the others know you can vote for all the days you can make it and just not one? maybe some of the others that are one the 16th, can make it other days too, but just thought they could vote for one?


i did say vote for your top 3 choices in the poll in my OP


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

30th is definately better for me, give me a couple recovery weekends after the 7 hour drive to JT's for the 7 or so drive up there.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I cannot make June 16th. June 30th or later for the win!


----------



## jw408 (Apr 29, 2012)

June 30th ++


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll roll up with JT. I ain't scared of no roller coasters. Let's go up early JT


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

If I could make it, the 30th would be better for me as well.


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

30TH WORKS FOR ME


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I think you have your answer Bing. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

BigRed said:


> I'll roll up with JT. I ain't scared of no roller coasters. Let's go up early JT


I didn't want to say that about Bing, being the host and all...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Name: Jamie

Vehicle: 2011 Chevy Cruze (no install... )

Dates that won't work for me: Not sure... I think I'm game for whatever except the first weekend in June. My baby is graduating from HS. :bigcry:

Locations: Any

Good BBQ: Carmen's in Hayward

Pay: No problem


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Okay, the date is set...

JUNE 30th.

let me get in touch with MVP arena and see if they can host it for sure. get back you asap.

Bing


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

June 30th doesn't work for me.......


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I have it down as May 26th.....


My bad...your right the 26th!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry to get a little OT…

I’ll be traveling up to Walnut Creek from Central California (Visalia) this Saturday for a funeral. Any killer shops in the area that would be worth a stop? Either in Walnut Creek, or along 120/205/580/680? 

Anything outside of car audio that might be worth a short visit? (Probably stopping at Bass Pro Shops so my son can see the fish.)


----------



## antix96 (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been a lurker for a while now, but I would want to check this out. Im still in the process of my install, but I definitely want to meet everyone and get ideas.


Name: Leo

Vehicle: 2000 Ford Excursion. No build log yet but slowly piecing it together.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Sorry to get a little OT…
> 
> I’ll be traveling up to Walnut Creek from Central California (Visalia) this Saturday for a funeral. Any killer shops in the area that would be worth a stop? Either in Walnut Creek, or along 120/205/580/680?
> 
> Anything outside of car audio that might be worth a short visit? (Probably stopping at Bass Pro Shops so my son can see the fish.)


Auto sound specialists on union city blvd

and of course sound innovations.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> June 30th doesn't work for me.......


crap.  sorry Kimo...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

antix96 said:


> I've been a lurker for a while now, but I would want to check this out. Im still in the process of my install, but I definitely want to meet everyone and get ideas.
> 
> 
> Name: Leo
> ...


Ooooh, another big bus system.
You must be crazy like me. 
Time for you to start a build thread. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey guys, just cleared it with MVP, we are welcome to use their lot and facilities and even get some tokens to play with their indoor facilities for $5 a person 

MVP Arena - Indoor Soccer, Flag Football and Batting Cages

so now lets figure out two things:

1. do we wanna do food there? or do we wanna all go out to eat after?

2. this in turn will dictate what time the meet will start and end.


my personal preference is to eat afterwards and have a nice chill time, and have the meet run from early to late afternoon...like 1-2pm to 5-6pm.

but i am totally open to other suggestions.

b


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I have no preference either way, with my drive id probably head back around 6-7.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

So is the 30th a lock? 

I just put my s10 back together this past weekend and need some feedback. Not to mention adjustment tips. Need to build a sub enclosure but, not a huge hurry to do that.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

down south we eat all day, then eat after. :laugh::laugh:




simplicityinsound said:


> hey guys, just cleared it with MVP, we are welcome to use their lot and facilities and even get some tokens to play with their indoor facilities for $5 a person
> 
> MVP Arena - Indoor Soccer, Flag Football and Batting Cages
> 
> ...


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Name: Anthony

Vehicle: 1981 Honda Civic Stationwagon - stock system with dual knob radio and 1 center channel

Dates: Free after May 20th

Ideas for location or preference of one of the previously mentioned locations: Preferably Las Vegas... otherwise any other venue works.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yup, june 30th and MVP are a lock, we will work out the details this weekend and next week.

yeah I know John, but its easier when its your own place to have the room and chowdown.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

okay, taking in to account those who have a long drive back...and of course they have a long drive in the morning to get there..

what say you we do the meet from like 1pm to 4pm, and then go for an early dinner?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

If I could make it, that would work for me. I’ll just grab lunch on the way in. Or perhaps some might want to get together “early” for lunch before hand as well. I know at the SoCal event I attended there was constant grazing from start to finish. Car audio guys can eat!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> okay, taking in to account those who have a long drive back...and of course they have a long drive in the morning to get there..
> 
> what say you we do the meet from like 1pm to 4pm, and then go for an early dinner?


Is 3 hours enough time?


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

> Is 3 hours enough time?


TWSS


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> Is 3 hours enough time?


This get together will be limited to 30 second listening sessions only. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd be ok missing dinner if it meant more time to demo, not sure how many cars are going to come out, but the more cars I hear the better.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Agreed. There is probably a place or two between Visalia and San Jose you could hit a drive-thru on the way home.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hehe my bad...i was just thinking about those who have to drive from far away, didnt want to make it too early. 

i can do 10-4 or something like that?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I suck at long distances, so, I'll be leaving the next day, anyway. Not sure how many others are driving from far away. Eating at 4 is like a late lunch to me. lol.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Im ok with just about any time frame, theres really no such thing as too early for me, just ask JT lol. I usually get to JT's at the same time he does, and I come from 3.5 hours away. 6-7pm is about my limit as far as heading back.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

okay, let me talk to MVP and i will iron down a time this week for everyone, and then start a new thread on this with the offical details. 

b


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

The more time the better lol!! Will be nice to meet some of the So Cal guys!! Spent a Saturday with Gary couple of weeks ago!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I also hope to find some time to at least make the back end of my system respectable. I usually only find time to work on stuff I see while driving, the rest can wait. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> I also hope to find some time to at least make the back end of my system respectable. I usually only find time to work on stuff I see while driving, the rest can wait. :laugh::laugh:


you need to do what i did, which was to literally book yourself as a real customer for a week or two and get it done.

i did that 5 years ago and havent touched my car since lol


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

What is the current date picked?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like I'm chasing you down... June 30th.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/130061-northern-california-diyma-meet-june-30th-2012-san-jose.html



*


Cooluser23 said:


> What is the current date picked?


----------

